# Methods of identifying the sex of pigeons



## Maclofts (Dec 14, 2014)

Hi, I just thought I'd make a thread on this about, how many different methods and ways fanciers use to sex their pigeons... I have white utility king pigeons and the most common method I heard was checking the space between the vent bones (if wide enough for your finger to fit in then it's probably a female and if it's close together then it's most likely a male). Well my cock bird's vent is wider than the female's and I can actually fit my thumb into it LOL and he has the widest vent bones out of his whole flock!  so any more methods?


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

If that is the case with your king Cock he is not a Bird I would breed out of.
The Vent/ space between the pubic bones combined with watching behavior is the only accurate way to tell....... A weak vented Cock bird is not a good bird to breed out of.
Except for DNA testing, there is no other way, except for the silly "old Wives tales".
BUT they make for fun discussion........LOL!


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

First most often Young hen that have never layed have a tighter vent. So this will not help. Then several hghly inbred lines of birds Thecock bird can have a loose vent. Not Most often hens are smaller in natur then cocks. smaller head , body, . Haveing and keeping pigeon for a while you can tell rather well which is a hen or cock. Even birds still in the nest. a pigeon really is a bird you never need to have a DNA test on. Now evry so often a hen will fool you. And every so often a cock bird will look more like a hen. But you should still be able to tell on the cock bird. Now i would have never bred from a hen type cock bird. It just take time to learn pigeons


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Sorry, at least in performance birds, a loose vented cock it to be avoided at all costs.


----------



## Maclofts (Dec 14, 2014)

Yes it is a fun and entertaining topic to talk about LUCKYT  I even heard methods such as when squabs still have pin feathers or no feathers in the nest then if it's but is a smile then it's a cock and if it's but is a frown then its a hen haha "many little tales to tell!"


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

One I was taught when I was young is MOST pairs of squabs, are one male, and one Female, at about 3 weeks the "daintier" one is the hen.
The "LOOK" is a big key, vents only apply in Adults. But really is the best way, once you have the experience. AND I will repeat it I never want to breed out of a loose vented Cock, NO MATTER WHAT BREED.


----------



## Ananth_Tvli (Jun 26, 2014)

Why don't you try this trick?


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

Ananth_Tvli said:


> Why don't you try this trick?


 .. can you use that trick on a yearling that has not been proven yet..as in either an egg or a proven to be a cock


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

Maclofts said:


> Yes it is a fun and entertaining topic to talk about LUCKYT  I even heard methods such as when squabs still have pin feathers or no feathers in the nest then if it's but is a smile then it's a cock and if it's but is a frown then its a hen haha "many little tales to tell!"


It is a fun topic! I tried the smiley face cock thing last year with 6 birds after reading about it on here, It worked on all 6, although I'm not sold on it yet. And as for the loose vent I take that as offensive!!! At my age my vent is a little looser also. My grankids say it sounds like an elephant is under my chair!!  I hope they don't throw me away!!! Hee!! Hee!! LOL


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Ananth_Tvli said:


> Why don't you try this trick?


 What a crock of pigeon doo doo, lol.........


----------



## Ananth_Tvli (Jun 26, 2014)

Jason Heidlauf said:


> .. can you use that trick on a yearling that has not been proven yet..as in either an egg or a proven to be a cock


i don't know, why don't you give it a try?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

pigeonjim said:


> It is a fun topic! I tried the smiley face cock thing last year with 6 birds after reading about it on here, It worked on all 6, although I'm not sold on it yet. And as for the loose vent I take that as offensive!!! At my age my vent is a little looser also. My grankids say it sounds like an elephant is under my chair!!  I hope they don't throw me away!!! Hee!! Hee!! LOL


This is funny,seriously.LL

Alright,have noted down your results from frown and smiley vents. I've tried it many times but don't note down. Then I keep wondering was this squabs vent frowing or smiling when he was 3-5 days old.
Keep the experiment on and note down the results.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

I've observed that when I breed the same cock over and over again in summers his vent seems to loosen up. Then in winters or the next season when I don't breed and fly him only his vent seems to tighten up


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

The trick above by Peter van Zuijlen is not accurate. Its just for those who have spare time on hands and wanna play with their pigeons. It ain't gonna help with sexing your pigeons but confusing you further


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Maclofts said:


> Hi, I just thought I'd make a thread on this about, how many different methods and ways fanciers use to sex their pigeons... I have white utility king pigeons and the most common method I heard was checking the space between the vent bones (if wide enough for your finger to fit in then it's probably a female and if it's close together then it's most likely a male). Well my cock bird's vent is wider than the female's and I can actually fit my thumb into it LOL and he has the widest vent bones out of his whole flock!  so any more methods?


The most fool proof way to find out sex of a pigeon is ofcourse DNA testing or to see a hen lay.
But with experience one can learn to observe pigeon's beahviour to determine its sex. Physical built, characteristics and behaviour are your clues to know sex of a pigeon but young ones can fool you. Young pigeons can easily assume sex of a opposite gender.
Keeping young ones in (separate) lone hens section might help. The young males will open up manifesting cock behaviour seeing all the potential around when they start to mature sexually. Then they can be identified. This won't help if you keep young ones in lone cocks section cuz young cocks assume roles of a hen and pair with older cocks and it will confuse you. Cocks often pair up in my loft that way.


----------

